# Rather positive experience with the CF recruiting process!



## Choquette (27 Nov 2014)

Hello there, I'd just like to post my overall story from the online application process up to my job offer for convenience sake, as I myself know that (if you're genuinely passionate about getting a job with the CAF) the process can be pretty nerve-wracking.

Starting off with my credentials at the beginning of the application (approx. mid-July), as credentials definitely play a part in the process:

17 year old First Nations Canadian citizen, born and raised in this wonderful country.

3 prior years of work experience in a physically demanding part-time job (Tire Technician, the labor portion proved to be rather physically engaging).

Heavily involved in team sports prior to involvement in a specialized school (more on said school later, as it is rather important too).

6 years of involvement with the Royal Canadian Air Cadet program, ending my involvement after a year as a Warrant Officer 2nd Class (Cadet).

Grade 11 education level.


To begin, I was a wee lad. I was about 12 years of age when I came to the conclusion that I wanted to join the CAF. My mother, wishing to put me into a program, had given me two options; acrobatics (ew) or "cadets". "Cadets?!" I thought to myself, isn't that like soldiery stuff? Like, the people who get yelled at in boot camp and have to go and kill stuff? My view on it all was rather naive, and what more would you expect from a somewhat sheltered 12 year old? I didn't wanna join the girls in doing acrobatics, I wanted something "cool", so I decided "hey, I'll give the cadets a shot". I did, and much to my amazement, I loved it. The regimented structure of it all, the striving towards self improvement, the constant learning, the professionalism, it hooked me. I was addicted to this environment, and I couldn't get enough. I threw every qualification the Royal Canadian Air Cadet program gave me under my belt as fast as the summers came by, fell in love with the cadet survival program offered at CFB Cold Lake, and went on to staff it. I was blessed to have amazing CIC Officers, as without them, I wouldn't be where I am today. I have a life planned for me before all my friends can get their stuff together. Unfortunately, I had to move, and with that meant a new squadron, and with a new squadron meant new CIC Officers. I had my first bump in with the dark side of the CIC, and it made me begin to resent the program. Instead of introducing younger generations to a regimented environment like they did to those before me, these individuals had the nerve to pretend that they were something OTHER than a CIC officer. They acted like they knew about combat tactics and accepted the falsely placed valor from civilians. I began to resent this new environment where it was more about boosting the ego of those who claim false valor to the point where I no longer wished to attend, and cut my "cadet career" short as a WOII(C). Even today, a new CO is about to be selected who clearly has a thing with the head of the parents committee, and that head of the parents committee has children *IN THE PROGRAM*. It's disturbing how much potential for favoritism there is that is simply being overlooked here.

None the less, after this brush with the cadet program, I decided it was time to move on to bigger and better things and threw in an application for the Saskatchewan Dragoons, an Armored Recce PRes Regiment here in (you guessed it) Saskatchewan. Their officer in charge of their recruitment seemed so enthused that I was applying, and stood in heavy contact throughout the majority of the process which started mid-July. I had worked out that Armored Soldier was available, and all I needed to do was apply online and they'd begin processing as fast as possible. He even claimed to want to "expedite" the process if I could get it done within a particular time frame. At the time of application, I only had a Grade 9 education on paper, but held 30 level credits due to my unique schooling system which allows you to work on any course, at any time, at any speed. Luckily, those 30 level math and science credits shined through and I was considered to be at a "Grade 11 level".

Time passed, and for some odd reason, I lost contact with that recruiter, he must have been on summer holidays or at some summer ERE of sorts. Time was going by fast, and there was no way I was going to complete BMQ(R) before I completed school, and I ultimately desired a full-time job with the CAF, so I got my application switched over to Armored Soldier for RegF. Switching to RegF was a rather painless process, in fact, it was humorously painless. The man at CFRC Regina said "Okay, your application is now switched over, and we are currently processing your online application. We will contact you the moment it finishes processing, and schedule you in for your CFAT, medical, and interview".

At this point in time, I felt like it was gonna be the same waiting game as the PRes fellow in Moose Jaw, so I went back to my room to accomplish some good ol' high school credits. I thought I'd be waiting weeks, maybe even a few months... though, how much did I end up waiting? I received a call _thirty minutes_ later, literally. I was scheduled to my whole CFAT/medical/interview in a _week_. I was excited, much so that I had already begun to pick out the formal clothing I'd be wearing to this occasion. *I was ready to cram who I was down their throats so much that they'd accidentally select me by coughing out my name.* Nothing was going to take away this opportunity for me, absolutely nothing. I had 2 days scheduled off of school, one to prep practicing what I'd say in the interview, first impressions, etc., and the actual scheduled date. They offered to pay for a hotel, and even booked it prior to my knowledge... but I immediately canceled it, because nothing looks better than getting there with your own financial assets. This was my time to shine, and nobody was gonna stop me.

I showed up, and absolutely aced the problem-solving portion, and did fairly well on the spacial awareness portion, with my most lacking being that of the vocabulary and language portion, but that is all I shall say on that subject. Unfortunately, all that interview prep I did was for naught for reasons I shall also not share, though I'm sure those who went through it know what I mean. I urge anyone going to the interview to just be themselves. The medical was perhaps the worst news ever, as I was entirely unaware of my color deficiency and had been crossed off for Artillery, a trade that I believe I would have enjoyed. Though, my original intent of becoming an Armored Soldier was not at all effected by this, much to my relief, and everything began processing.

I was on end the entire time. What if my references for some reason decided to over-exaggerate my experiences? What if they gave underwhelming responses? What if the recruitment center takes back what they said about me being considered "Grade 11" now that they have my official transcripts? All these elements out of my control were giving me a good amount of anxiousness. Luckily, a nice Cpl. kept in contact with me through the entire thing, and told me each time something passed. About a month and a half passed, I was merit listed for Armored Soldier. I was happy that I made it this far, but I couldn't help but wonder how selection would go. I admittedly went through these forums pretty heavily, looking up information on what this mysterious "merit listing" process was, and the best bit of advice I got was "if it happens, it happens, but you can always increase your credentials in the meantime". So I did just that, and continued to further my education in case RMC was ever an option.

Funny enough, I was at work when I got the call. They called my house since they didn't have my work number, and my step-sister who is living with my parents happened to note it was from CFRC Regina. After hearing they called I immediately went into a cold sweat; what if it's bad news? Maybe they filled up completely in the Armored Soldier trade and it was too late... maybe they removed me from the merit list...? Anxiously, I dialed the number with slightly shaky hands, hoping it was good news. I admittedly forgot the Cpl's extension, so I hurriedly opened up my email while being prompted to "please dial the extension now". I did it in time before being embarrassed by someone at front counter, and the Cpl in charge of my file was on the phone. He gave me the good news, and told me I started on January 26th, 2015.

To this day, I have 3 credits left over, working on them at a rate of 1 credit/2 weeks, and I am heavily anticipating BMQ. I'm taking a more passive mindset this time around, just making sure I keep in decent shape for when the fateful day arrives. I feel like BMQ isn't something I can just look up info on, so I'm going to go into it blind and give it all I've got and more to prove to the CAF that I am a young man worthy of being enlisted within their ranks.

I wish good luck to all current applicants, and godspeed to all future applicants.


----------



## Flatliner (2 Dec 2014)

Congrats on the offer. I'll be starting earlier than you (Jan 5th) but there are plenty of others on here that will be starting with you.


----------



## BlueAngels14 (7 Jun 2015)

Congrats Choquette ! Reading your story makes me want to write one of mine as well when I successfully make it haha. I do have to say I am quite surprised at how fast some processes are. Make sure you complete your high school diploma and good luck in BMQ !  :nod:


----------



## RCDtpr (7 Jun 2015)

Piece of advice there Blueangels....

I see you're not a member of the CF yet, however your avatar (or whatever it's called) pic is that of the PPCLI cap badge.

Whether or not it's your intention, it gives off the impression that you're a member of the regiment.  Although you may aspire to be, you aren't one yet, and you could find yourself getting jumped all over by members of this board who have actually earned the privilege to wear that regiments insignia.

Just figured I'd give my .002 on the matter.


----------



## BlueAngels14 (7 Jun 2015)

ExRCDcpl said:
			
		

> Piece of advice there Blueangels....
> 
> I see you're not a member of the CF yet, however your avatar (or whatever it's called) pic is that of the PPCLI cap badge.
> 
> ...



Oh I see I just half intentionally used it as an avatar. You're right I shall remove it.


----------

